# 2016 Nissan Qashqai OEM upgrade



## OzzyQashqai (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi All

Thought I'd share a project that I recently finished.

I bought my Nissan Qashqai about 6 months ago and thought it would be nice to upgrade the OEM sound system.

The OEM head unit is heavily integrated (as is the case with most new cars now-a-days) so the upgrade was limited front components, subwoofer, DSP and amplification.

The car (stock image ripped off the net)


----------



## OzzyQashqai (Jan 9, 2017)

The gear

For this upgrade I chose to go with a FOCAL and MOSCONI combination.

Front;
FOCAL PS165FX Flax 6.75" components

Subwoofer;
FOCAL P20F 8" Flax subwoofer

DSP/Amplifier;
MOSCONI D2 100.4 DSP

Cabling;
KnuKoncepts OFC 4AWG, 16AWG and 12AWG

Sound treatments;
Dynamat Xtreme
SoundSkins Rings


----------



## OzzyQashqai (Jan 9, 2017)

Door treatments and speaker install

Outer skin lined with Dynamat









Inner skin lined with Dynamat









I forgot pics of the SoundSkins Rings but they include back wave diffusers, foam gasket rings and front wave rings to couple the driver to the door card.










With the aftermarket baffles the front drivers installed with no fuss or clearance issues.









The tweeters on the other hand needed the factory mounting locations opened up with a dremel before they could be fitted. But once done, it was a nice snug fit.









These are running passive at the moment with the crossovers mounted under the dash.


----------



## OzzyQashqai (Jan 9, 2017)

Wiring up.

For wiring I installed all KnuKoncepts OFC cabling. 4AWG for power and ground, 16AWG for speakers and 12AWG for the subwoofer.

Power was run from the battery to fuse then through the firewall into the left side of the cabin where it was routed to beneath the passengers seat. I also ran additional grounds for the battery and engine in 4AWG cabling.









Battery ground









Power fuse









Power cable.

OEM front speaker lines were cut and signal redirected via the right hand side of the cabin to beneath the passenger seat to provide a high-level input into the DSP/Amp while 16AWG routed from the passenger seat back up to the front of the cabin.

12AWG was routed rearward to the back corner of the car.

The MOSCONI D2 100.4 DSP was mounted to a trimmed board and secured into its new home under the passenger seat and wired up. This has channels 1+2 powering the fronts and channels 3+4 bridged to power the subwoofer.


----------



## OzzyQashqai (Jan 9, 2017)

Building the "box"

Because the Qashqai is my daily driver and family car, loss of cargo space was a non-negotiable. This meant a custom approach to getting the best out of the subwoofer without sacrificing practicality.

This is where I built it.









Laying the mould









Mould front









Mould back









Front baffle









Bog. Sand. Smooth. Repeat.









Trimmed and in place.


----------



## OzzyQashqai (Jan 9, 2017)

And thats the install. 

Amp was set up, TA and a base tune done. Sounds pretty good and I'm happy with the outcome but now its more about me learning how to fine tune 

Overall, I learned new stuff and achieved what I feel is a substantial improvement to my car. Now its not such a bad thing being stuck in traffic LOL

Next steps when money allows is to pick up a MOSCONI D2 150.2 for a dedicated sub amp and the using the 100.4 to go active on the fronts.


----------



## almatias (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Fantastic work !! I love your stealth install ! More more i see family cars with stealth installs and that's what I will have . Means I wife's are cool or have no idea anything is happening late at night when work is done to the cars. !


----------



## obsifi (Oct 7, 2017)

I would be doing the same installation, anybody have the pictures from original post?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

We call that a Rogue here, I believe. Americans could never pronounce a name with that many Q's in it, much less spell it. lol

Nice job. I like those little D2 amps. 

Jay


----------

